
The ethereum world is now obsessed with breeding cartoon cats - peacewise
https://qz.com/1144169/the-ethereum-world-is-now-obsessed-with-breeding-cartoon-cats/
======
danblick
I'm kind of imagining a future waterworld scenario where Earth's ice caps have
melted completely and humanity looks back at electronic cat breeding as one of
the gross excesses of our civilization that ultimately led to its destruction.

They're pretty cute though.

